#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Configuracao Cisco 2801

## Good_speed

Boa noite,

Estou encontrando uma grande dificuldade em configura dois link embratel no cisco 2801, segue a configuracao abaixo que fiz, 
onde e q estou errando?, alguem poderia me ajudar?

Agradeço,

######################################################
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
service password-encryption
!
hostname ERS
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
enable secret 5 $1$blQm$LudWIFbANJ/
!
no aaa new-model
ip cef
!
ip name-server 8.8.8.8
ip name-server 8.8.4.4
!
voice-card 0
!
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
ip address 189.xxx.xxx.62 255.255.255.240
no ip redirects
no ip mroute-cache
duplex auto
speed auto
no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
no ip address
no ip redirects
no ip mroute-cache
speed 100
full-duplex
!
interface Serial0/3/0
ip address 200.xxx.xxx.2 255.255.255.252
encapsulation ppp
!
interface Serial0/3/1
no ip address
shutdown
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 200.xxx.xxx.1
!
!
no ip mroute-cache
duplex auto
speed auto
no cdp enable
!
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
snmp-server community mac RO
!
control-plane
!
line con 0
password 7 114836352341
login
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
password 7 015029346F30F
login
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
end

#########################LOG SERIAL##########################
Serial0/3/0 is up, line protocol is up
Hardware is GT96K Serial
Internet address is 200.xxx.xxx.2/30
MTU 1500 bytes, BW 1544 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
Encapsulation PPP, LCP Open
Listen: IPCP, CDPCP, loopback not set
Keepalive set (10 sec)
Last input 06:58:01, output 00:00:02, output hang never
Last clearing of "show interface" counters 06:58:28
Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
Queueing strategy: weighted fair
Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
Conversations 0/1/256 (active/max active/max total)
Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
Available Bandwidth 1158 kilobits/sec
5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
4961 packets input, 79408 bytes, 0 no buffer
Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
4961 packets output, 79374 bytes, 0 underruns
0 output errors, 0 collisions, 1 interface resets
0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
0 carrier transitions
DCD=up DSR=up DTR=up RTS=up CTS=up

----------


## alexandrecorrea

explica ai quais sao as interfaces.. onde sao os links.. etc

tem um shutdown lai na 0/3/0 !!

tem q fazer um "no shutdown"

----------


## rwidal

Estes link´s são balanceados pela operadora? caso sim qual tipo de balanceamento esta sendo usado, que tipo de protocolo também, todas estas informações são repassadas pela operadora e tem que ser configuradas no router, a primeira coisa que você esta precisando é ter todas estas informações para depois configurar corretamente.

Sds,

----------


## tronoloni

Você vai deixar os dois links em load balance ou o segundo como contingência? Vai precisar adicionar mais uma rota default para o o outro link. Posta toda config.

----------


## Good_speed

Alexandre,

Os dois link estao instalados na serial 0/3/0 e ja fiz o no shutdown.

----------


## Good_speed

Tronoloni, quero usar os dois link totalizando 4 mb.

----------


## Good_speed

rwidal,

nao recebei nenhuma desta informacoes, vou ligar amanha para saber sobre estas informacoes.

----------


## flaviorn

como a operadora entrega os linkś, modens separados fibra optica fastethernet precisa usaras 2 interfaces sabendo o tipo de interfaces usadas e onde elas estão conectadas e os protocolos usados, ajudaremos mais

----------


## Good_speed

> como a operadora entrega os linkś, modens separados fibra optica fastethernet precisa usaras 2 interfaces sabendo o tipo de interfaces usadas e onde elas estão conectadas e os protocolos usados, ajudaremos mais


Operadora, Embratel, sao dois modens ligado a serial 0/3/0, protocolo e ppp.

----------


## UlissesCampos

por conicidencia eu tenh oum cisco deste pra vender se alguem estiver interessado estou torrando ele, faço qualquer negocio, o meu ta com 4 serias.

nao pode ligar os dois modens na mesma serial, e um em cada, e cada modem tem que ter um ip, pra porta que ele vai estar ligado, depois que vc tiver feito isso e pingando os dois ips das duas portas de fora ai vc ativa o balanceamento, isso tem que ser feito em conjunto com a operadora.

acho que o melhor seria vc arumar alguem pra configurar pra vc, o cisco nao pode ficar mal configurado que uma hora ele vai começar a te dar problemas e vc nunca vai achar o problema.

----------


## Good_speed

Ja estou com todos os dados, alguem poderia me ajudar a configura?

balanciamento: multlink
protocolo: ppp
modem: 2 ligado na serial 0/3/0 e 0/3/1

Grato,

----------


## UlissesCampos

ja ta configurado os ips? qual vai ser o tipo de balanceamento, ja ta pronto na operadora? passa as informaçoes ai! ja configura os ips nas portas, e faz testes, vc vai receber dois ips por porta por link, um fica no seu roteador outro no da operadora, configura o ip da porta do seu roteador e vc se vc consegue pingar o ip da porta do roteador da operadora. 

me cadastra ai no msn ulissescampos at hot

----------


## DanielVieceli775

precisa de ajuda ainda?

----------


## Good_speed

> precisa de ajuda ainda?


Sim, ainda estou tendo dificuldade.

Grato,

----------


## DanielVieceli775

então me fala bem certinho o que precisa e passa ips se for necessario, dai monto o arquivo vc copia e cola em seu router. abraço

----------


## thiago304

*Bom dia Senhores, 


Pelo que sei a Embratel ativa por padrão todos os links com balanceamento PPP Multilink. 

A configuração e bem simples.


VOce deverá configurar um interface multilink que será a interface que estará o ip de enlace:
OBS: o numero da interface da multilink a embratel te passará 

CISCO#conf t 
CISCO#(config) interface multilink + numero da multilik
CISCO#(config-if) ip address x.x.x.x x.x.x.x
CISCO#(config-if) no shut
**CISCO#(config-if) exit
**CISCO#(config) ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0* *multilink + numero da multilik # ROTA PADRAO 
**
CONFIGURAÇÃO DE INTERFACES SERIAIS 

**CISCO#conf t 
CISCO#(config) interface serial x/x/x
**CISCO#(config-if)encapsulation ppp
**CISCO#(config-if)ppp multilink
**CISCO#(config-if)ppp multilink group* *+ numero da multilik
CISCO#(config-if) no shut
CISCO#**(config-if) clock rate xxxxxxx ##( conferir clock rate com a embratel)
**
Faça esta configuração nas duas seriais onde estão os links WAN da embratel. 



ATT 
Tiago Eduardo Zacarias
LPIC-1 
Viva o Linux !!

*

----------

